# Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2013)

*Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Es passt zwar nicht in diese Sektion/Forum, ich bitte um Nachsicht, aber leider Gottes kämpft unser Schumi gerade um sein Leben.
Er war heute gestürzt beim Skifahren, die details dazu könnt ihr zB auf Bild nachlesen.
Echt traurig, darum betet, dass er es übersteht 

Er war ansprechbar nach dem Unfall, plötzlich hat sich seine Lage extrem verschlechtert im Krankenhaus, ein Spezialist wurde eingeflogen und er ist grad in einer Not OP.
Er wurde mit einem Schädel Hirn Trauma eingeliefert, vorerst hieß es noch das keine Lebensgefahr besteht...
Nun Hirnblutung und Not OP...
Drum drückt die Daumen, auf dass dieser wundervolle Mensch uns nicht schon jetzt verlässt.
Halte bitte durch Schumi...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Dezember 2013)

:o Mein Lieblings Formel 1 Fahrer, seit er von Ferrari weg ist, ist sie einfach langweilig. So zu hoffen, dass sich sein Zustand schnell verbessert.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Oh man, wasn Dezember :/ aber diese Ironie wieder, fährt jahrelang F1 und dann passiert sowas beim Schifahren... Hoffen wir mal das beste


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> :o Mein Lieblings Formel 1 Fahrer, seit er von Ferrari weg ist, ist sie einfach langweilig. So zu hoffen, dass sich sein Zustand schnell verbessert.


 
Genau dasselbe meine ich auch :o


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich rechne es ihm zwar groß an das er einen Helm getragen hat, aber was zum Geier hat er abseits der Piste zu suchen?
Lawinen, Bäume, Yetis, etc..
Und die Leute fahren trotzdem noch in den ungesicherten Bereich 

Die Bild ist eines der schlimmsten Schundzeitungen was es gibt.
Skiunglück in französischen Alpen: Schumacher erleidet schweres Schädel-Hirn-Trauma - Besteht Lebensgefahr? - Schumacher erleidet schweres Schädel-Hirn-Trauma - Besteht Lebensgefahr? - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Nach Skiunfall : Schumacher hat "Kopftrauma mit Koma" erlitten - Nachrichten Sport - DIE WELT


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Seitdem er weg ist, schaue ich gar kein Formel 1 mehr.
Er ist einfach ein ganz besonderer Mensch, sehr bodenständig, fern ab von Skandalen und ein Vorbild-Sportler.
So ein shice man...

Spielt keine Rolle ob Bild gut oder schund ist, die Infos kann man auch da abholen.
Viele fahren in ungesicherten Bereichen, dort ist der Schnee halt anders etc.
Er liebt halt die Gefahr und lebt ein schnelles Leben, hoffen wir einfach das beste.
Soweit ich weiß war auch sein 14 jähriger Sohn dabei und nun liegt er (Schumi) in Grenobler KH im Koma und auf dem OP Tisch...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt fällt mir ein, habe erst heute mittag Asterix und Obelix mit ihm gesehen und dann jetzt das...


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Oh man, wasn Dezember :/ aber diese Ironie wieder, fährt jahrelang F1 und dann passiert sowas beim Schifahren... Hoffen wir mal das beste


Skifahren ist halt auch sehr gefährlich, 50Km/h ist auf der Piste nicht viel und da gibts nicht wie die Fahrgastzelle in einem Auto etwas was einen schützt.

Schade, dass das passiert ist, aber für den fliegen die Spezialisten ein und alle heulen rum, wenn das einem anderen passiert wäre dann würde da ein kleiner Polizeibericht in der Zeitung stehen und wirklich ermitteln würde auch keiner


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Viele fahren in ungesicherten Bereichen, dort ist der Schnee halt anders etc.


 
Und das macht es besser?
Das letzte hochprominente Opfer ist wohl schon wieder vergessen.
Nach Lawinenunglück: Prinz Friso gestorben - Königshäuser - derStandard.at


----------



## Gary94 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Seitdem er weg ist, schaue ich gar kein Formel 1 mehr.
> Er ist einfach ein ganz besonderer Mensch, sehr bodenständig, fern ab von Skandalen und ein Vorbild-Sportler.


 
Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute und hoffe das es keine Folgen haben wird.

Trotzdem kann man "fern ab von Skandalen" während seiner F1 Laufbahn nicht reden...


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Steuern zahlt er auch nicht in Deutschland, also das ist nicht vorbildlich und abseits der Piste fährt man eben auf eigene Gefahr. Ich fahre auch da, aber ich bin mir eben bewusst was da passieren kann und fahre auch nur, weil ich ein guter Skifahrer bin und fahre da auch nur mit guten Skifahrern rein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Seitdem er weg ist, schaue ich gar kein Formel 1 mehr.
> Er ist einfach ein ganz besonderer Mensch, sehr bodenständig, fern ab von Skandalen und ein Vorbild-Sportler.
> So ein shice man...


 
Fernab von Skandalen? Stallorder, Renn- und Saison-entscheidende Crashes, seine rücksichtslose entweder-du-machst-mir-Platz-oder-wir-fliegen-beide-raus Fahrtaktik, usw...



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich rechne es ihm zwar groß an das er einen Helm getragen hat, aber was zum Geier hat er abseits der Piste zu suchen?
> Lawinen, Bäume, Yetis, etc..
> Und die Leute fahren trotzdem noch in den ungesicherten Bereich


 
Musste wohl wieder alle Regeln brechen  dummerweise hat er diesmal mehr als nur die Regeln gebrochen


----------



## wubroha (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Erstmal hoffe ich das er wieder auf die Beine kommt, bin zwar nicht grade sein Fan,aber sowas gönne ich niemand.
Aber er hat sich und seinen Sohn bewusst in Gefahr begeben,wenn er abseits der Pisten fährt.Können hin oder her,Unfälle passieren leider immer wieder.


----------



## Kampfkoloss (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ist zwar mein erster Post hier.........aber.............


kaum ist mal nem PROMI irgendwas passiert , ist der Aufschrei sowas von riesig.

In der Welt verunfallen oder sterben so viele Menschen, ohne das Ihnen eine Träne nach geweint oder das sie in irgend einer Tagespresse erwähnt werden , und nun ist dem Herrn Schumacher mal was passiert, da
schreit die Welt auf.
Nichts gegen seine Leistungen auf den Formel 1 Strecken dieser Welt (obwohl es da ja auch einiges zu kritisieren gibt  ), aber man sollte doch mal sachlich bleiben.
Gerade hier, wo es im Prinzip "nur" um Computers und so'n Zeugs geht.......

Ansonsten GUTE BESSERUNG     M. SCHUMACHER


----------



## ich111 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich rechne es ihm zwar groß an das er einen Helm getragen hat, aber was zum Geier hat er abseits der Piste zu suchen?
> Lawinen, Bäume, Yetis, etc..
> Und die Leute fahren trotzdem noch in den ungesicherten Bereich ]


Bist du schon mal Ski gefahren? Wenn ja kannst du es gut? Wenn ja dann wird dich Tiefschnee vermutlich reizen


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Ist zwar mein erster Post hier.........aber.............  kaum ist mal nem PROMI irgendwas passiert , ist der Aufschrei sowas von riesig.



Damit lässt sich einfach Geld machen. Was meinst du wie viel Klicks durch so eine Meldung generiert werden. Da wird mit Leid und Tod Kohle gemacht. Das ist auch das traurige daran.


----------



## Waynus (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Gute Besserung Schumi!


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich rechne es ihm zwar groß an das er einen Helm getragen hat, aber was zum Geier hat er abseits der Piste zu suchen?
> Lawinen, Bäume, Yetis, etc..
> Und die Leute fahren trotzdem noch in den ungesicherten Bereich


 Da fahr ich auch immer rum.

Zwar keine Touren wo ich kilometerweit von der nächsten Piste entfernt bin, aber trotzdem neben der Piste. Wieso auch nicht?
Auf der Piste ist es doch total langweilig. Alles plattgewalzt.



@T:
Er kann froh sein, dass er einen Helm aufhatte, so wie es sich gehört.
Ansonsten ist es mit relativ wurst. Nicht das ich ihm was schlimmes wünsche, aber eigentlich ist er mir so egal wie jeder x-beliebige andere Mensch, den ich nicht kenne.


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich mache nur Ski-Langlauf.


----------



## Argonaut (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Nun warten wir alle auf ein Ergebnis der Untersuchungen und hoffen alle .....


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> kaum ist mal nem PROMI irgendwas passiert , ist der Aufschrei sowas von riesig.
> 
> In der Welt verunfallen oder sterben so viele Menschen, ohne das Ihnen eine Träne nach geweint oder das sie in irgend einer Tagespresse erwähnt werden , und nun ist dem Herrn Schumacher mal was passiert, da
> schreit die Welt auf.
> Nichts gegen seine Leistungen auf den Formel 1 Strecken dieser Welt (obwohl es da ja auch einiges zu kritisieren gibt  ), aber man sollte doch mal sachlich bleiben.



Tja, Geld regiert nun mal. Wenn du nix bist is es egal ob du auf der Strasse verblutest oder nicht, aber bist nen Promi hast die Titelstory weil du ne neue Haarfarbe hast... 
Heute ist das halt so. Und wenns noch schlimmer wird kondoliert jeder in x Foren/Facebook nur weils halt mal hip ist. That´s life, was will man da machen.
Unfälle sind immer schlimm, aber warum man da unterscheiden muss ist halt ne andere Frage. Grundsätzlich hoffe ich allerdings auch in dem Fall dass alles wieder gut wird


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Waynus schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Schumi!


 
nach ne hirnblutung  nicht mehr ob früher oder später


----------



## stoepsel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Sorry, aber nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge, sehe ich da kein gutes Ende für Schumi...
Eine Hirnblutung ist nunmal sehr schädlich - aber vielleicht schafft Er sogar sowas irgendwie?! 
Er war und wird immer ein Teufelskerl sein! Fakt! 
Freunde wären wir Beide aber wohl nie geworden- ist nicht mein Kaliber, der Gute.
Gute Fahrt , Michael Schuhmacher - nicht aufgeben!


----------



## loser321 (30. Dezember 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Steuern zahlt er auch nicht in Deutschland, also das ist nicht vorbildlich und abseits der Piste fährt man eben auf eigene Gefahr. Ich fahre auch da, aber ich bin mir eben bewusst was da passieren kann und fahre auch nur, weil ich ein guter Skifahrer bin und fahre da auch nur mit guten Skifahrern rein.



Es ist unglaublich, jemand kämpft um sein Leben und nicht mal dann kann man dieses leidige Gejammer von Steuerflüchtling ect. sein lassen.

Alles gute Schumi werd wieder gesund.


----------



## Minaxo (30. Dezember 2013)

Zumal die Steuern hier ja auch so gut genutzt werden... Da würde ich auch das weite suchen! 

Finde es auch unverständlich das Schicksale von Prominenten so viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, aber Polemik sollte man sich trotzdem sparen.


----------



## Johnny05 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Man kann von Michael Schumacher halten was man will,Steuerflüchtling,Vorbild oder nicht....
Es geht hier möglicherweise um ein Menschenleben und jedes Leben das verschwendet wird ist eines zuviel.
Ich hoffe Michael kommt durch und das Er keine Folgeschäden haben wird,alle Gute für Ihn und seiner Familie.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



ich111 schrieb:


> ... und abseits der Piste fährt man eben auf eigene Gefahr. Ich fahre auch da, aber ich bin mir eben bewusst was da passieren kann und fahre auch nur, weil ich ein guter Skifahrer bin und fahre da auch nur mit guten Skifahrern rein.



Das gleiche wird er sich wohl auch gedacht haben. 

 Ansonsten:

 Viel Glück und hoffentlich gute Besserung Michael Schumacher!


----------



## norse (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Das Ganze hat in einem Computerforum nichts verloren -.- !


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



norse schrieb:


> Das Ganze hat in einem Computerforum nichts verloren -.- !


 
Dann Frage ich mich, was die ganzen Themen im Off Topic Bereich sollen


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Mein Grossvater ist vor ca. 1 Monat an den selben Leiden gestorben - zum Glück, denn die Folgeschäden wären in seinem Fall fatal gewesen, da die Hirnblutungen erst nach 6 Stunden bemerkt worden sind. (Ist halt ein alter Opa und kein Promi mit Millionen auf der hohen Kante).

 Da Schumi aber ein Promi ist, Spezialisten extra eingeflogen werden und er bestimmt zig Mal besser überwacht wird als ein alter Opa oder gewöhnlicher Mensch stehen seine Chancen bestimmt nicht schlecht. Bei Hirnblutungen ist jede Minute wichtig die vor einer OP verloren geht. Ob er schwere Folgeschäden davontragen wird und er jemals wieder derselbe Mensch sein wird / kann, wird sich zeigen.

 Viel Kraft auch der Familie und Angehörigen. Ob das Versicherungstechnisch ein Nachspiel haben wird, da er quasi selbstverschuldet einen Unfall baute würde mich noch wunder nehmen, wäre nämlich in diesem Fall auch korrekt so.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich hatte gestern davon auch schon gegen 18Uhr davon erfahren, gibt es mittlerweile schon Neuigkeiten dazu.
 Hoffentlich überlebt er es und am besten mit so weinig Folgen wie möglich.



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Oh man, wasn Dezember :/ aber diese Ironie wieder, fährt jahrelang F1 und dann passiert sowas beim Schifahren... Hoffen wir mal das beste



Es war aber auch nicht sein erster Heftiger Unfall.


----------



## norse (30. Dezember 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Dann Frage ich mich, was die ganzen Themen im Off Topic Bereich sollen



Gerne im Off Topic! Aber nicht als User News ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Kämpft laut Die Welt noch um sein Leben, und liegt im Koma.

Weitere Kommentare erspare ich mir, bin kein Formel 1 Freund, und was man mir so über Schuhmacher erzählt hat, gehört hier in den Stunden der Trauer nicht hier her.


----------



## pcfreak12 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Seine Entscheidung! Er wird ja wohl gewusst haben worauf er sich einlässt.

MfG


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge, sehe ich da kein gutes Ende für Schumi...
> Eine Hirnblutung ist nunmal sehr schädlich - aber vielleicht schafft Er sogar sowas irgendwie?!
> Er war und wird immer ein Teufelskerl sein! Fakt!
> Freunde wären wir Beide aber wohl nie geworden- ist nicht mein Kaliber, der Gute.
> Gute Fahrt , Michael Schuhmacher - nicht aufgeben!


 

tja genau das haben die meisten übersehen 
momentan würde es mich nicht wundern wen da nur noch brei aus dem krankenhaus kommt

@*pcfreak12*
sehe ich genau so und das sollte sich jeder papa oder sonst was beim sky fahren bewust sein


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



ich111 schrieb:


> Steuern zahlt er auch nicht in Deutschland, also das ist nicht vorbildlich und abseits der Piste fährt man eben auf eigene Gefahr. Ich fahre auch da, aber ich bin mir eben bewusst was da passieren kann und fahre auch nur, weil ich ein guter Skifahrer bin und fahre da auch nur mit guten Skifahrern rein.


 
Was einzig und allein dem deutschen Staat mit seinen Gesetzen zugeordnet weden kann oder zahlst du freiwillig meht Geld an den Staat als du musst? In den USA ist das ganz einfach. Egal wo ein US Bürger lebt, er muss immer einen bestimmten Anteil an Steuern abführen aber dagegen haben die wirtschafts, lobby Parteien wie die CDU, CSU und ehem. die FDP etwas.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was einzig und allein dem deutschen Staat mit seinen Gesetzen zugeordnet weden kann oder zahlst du freiwillig meht Geld an den Staat als du musst? In den USA ist das ganz einfach. Egal wo ein US Bürger lebt, er muss immer einen bestimmten Anteil an Steuern abführen aber dagegen haben die wirtschafts, lobby Parteien wie die CDU, CSU und ehem. die FDP etwas.



Naja, die Anknüpfung der Steuerpflicht an die Staatsbürgerschaft gibt es im Grunde nur noch bei der USA. Kein nennenswertes Land dieser Welt hat dieses Prinzip noch, eben weil es überaus benachteiligend für die Steuerpflichtigen ist. Wenn dann kriegen die USA den Hals vor Steuern nicht voll. 

Hat sich eigentlich noch niemand gewundert, warum es keine Formel-1-Rennstrecke in der Schweiz gibt? Ein solches Rennen würde dann wohl nur noch mit der Hälfte der Rennfahrer absolviert werden.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Hehe, trotzdem ein gutes System und ich sag immer, erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen also da meine ich meinen vorherigen Poster. 
Er macht nichts illegales, wenn er im Ausland lebt und dort Steuern zahlt, kann jeder andere auch machen. Soll er denn jetzt einfach so ohne Pflicht mehr zahlen als er müsste, macht das denn hier irgend jemand, freiwillig mehr Steuern zahlen? Wenn nein, dann sollte man sich mit solchen undurchdachten Kritiken zurückhalten, finde ich.

MfG


----------



## mrfloppy (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Was hat der Unfall mit den Steuern zutun die er irgendwo abführt?  Er war immer bodenständig und nicht wie die meisten abgehoben.  Der Kommentar des Users hier er würde auch auf solchen Strecken fahren aber nur weil er es kann, watn sch... ! Schumi konnte auch fahren und wusste was passieren kann. Das kann jedem passieren wie man sieht und hat nichts damit zutun wie gut einer fahren kann.  Er wird das schaffen


----------



## simba572 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Naja, die Anknüpfung der Steuerpflicht an die Staatsbürgerschaft gibt es im Grunde nur noch bei der USA. Kein nennenswertes Land dieser Welt hat dieses Prinzip noch, eben weil es überaus benachteiligend für die Steuerpflichtigen ist. Wenn dann kriegen die USA den Hals vor Steuern nicht voll.


 
eigentlich eine sehr gute sache. die profitieren doch alle von der deutschen gesellschaft und fliehen so schnell es geht, und das nur wegen der gier.. 
aber das soll jetzt nicht thema sein, es hat doch nichts mit dem unfall zu tun.

gute besserung micha! einer der größten deutschen unserer zeit


----------



## Rasha (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Und? Andere stürzen auch beim Ski fahren lebensgefährlich?  Und über die wird nicht berichtet..

Wenn man auch noch abseits der Piste fährt, ist man doch noch selber schuld. Ich hab kein Mitleid mit solchen Leuten - is genau wie mit dem Typen beim ZDF, wo über Autos springen wollte.

Das Gute daran ist, wenn er es überlebt, dass er diesen Schwachsinn nicht nochmal macht.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Andere stehen ja auch nicht im Interesse der Öffentlichkeit, sehr bescheidener Vergleich...^^ Desweiteren finden geführten Skitouren in der Regel immer abseits der Piste statt. 

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



pcfreak12 schrieb:


> Seine Entscheidung! Er wird ja wohl gewusst haben worauf er sich einlässt.


 Sehe ich auch so, wenn man sich entscheidet auf unsicheren Pisten zu fahren darf man sich im Nachhinein nicht beschweren das einem so etwas passiert ist, wenigstens hat diese Aktionen einen Sinn für alle gehabt, denn er hat einen Helm getragen, das ist gute Werbung für die Sicherheit.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

welch ein Schwachfug, wo genau hat er sich jetzt beschwert?^^


----------



## StefanStg (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich bete für ihn das er wieder Gesund wird. Möge er die Kraft haben wieder Gesund zu werden. Wünsche seiner Familie viel kraft damit sie es überstehen. Er war mein Kindheitsidol. Auch jetzt geht es mir noch nahe. Es war die schönste Zeit von 2000-2006 habe jedes Rennen angeschaut. Manche sagen jetzt das es doch langweilig war, ich mochte die Zeit.


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Bleibt zu hoffen das er das ganze übersteht und kein Pflegefall wird. Denn davon hat weder seine Familie, noch er selber was von.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Unfälle passieren und Folgen machen vor niemanden halt, nur ist es halt so je näher man dem goldenen Löffel ist umso besser wird  die Hilfe. Schumacher war ja immer am Limit und daher muss man sagen das wer sich in Gefahr begibt auch darin umkommen kann. Mal abwarten wie die Sache ausgeht.
 Was die anderen Geschichten angeht, würden wir es anders machen, ich sicherlich nicht bei so einem Einkommen


----------



## marcus_T (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Schumi hat die F1 in DE zu dem gemacht was sie ist, ER hatte Benetton und Ferrari hoch gebracht.
..... ich bin betroffen, mehr als nur das. Für mich ist Michael Schumacher das Sportidol schlechthin.
Vergleiche gibt es nur mit Boris Becker und Steffi Graf die die Massen so gebannt vor dem TV hielten und mitfiebern ließen.

In mir werden in diesen Zusammenhang Erinnerungen wach die fast vergessen schienen.

Ich wünsche Michael Schumacher an dieser Stelle von ganzen Herzen als baldige Genesung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6015476 schrieb:
			
		

> denn er hat einen Helm getragen, das ist gute Werbung für die Sicherheit.


 
Hätte er keinen Held getragen, würde er jetzt nicht im Krankenhaus liegen, sondern schon in der Leichenhalle.
So gesehen hat er also alles richtig gemacht, und dass Schumacher nicht da fährt wo andere fahren, ist doch klar.
Aber dass er seinen Sohn mitfahren ließ, ist dann wieder nicht so gut. Kinder haben auf solchen Pisten nichts verloren, egal wer der Vater ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



AeroX schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen das er das ganze übersteht und kein Pflegefall wird. Denn davon hat weder seine Familie, noch er selber was von.



Ja, genau deshalb bin ich froh ist mein Grossvater daran gestorben. 
 auf www.blick.ch wurde berichtet, dass er bereits 2 mal operiert worden ist und, dass er Stufe 3, also die schlimmste Stufe eines Hirntraumas erlitten hat, was bei Überleben mittlere bis schwere Folgeschäden mit sich bringen kann.

 Auch wurde von Prellungen und nicht nur Blutung des Gehirns gesprochen, was natürlich ebenfalls sehr ungünstig ist


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Wenn ich so da liegen würde und erfahren würde, dass ich weiterleben kann, aber mit Schäden, dann würde ich mich töten lassen. 
Aber er hat Familie, da ist das was anderes.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Rasha schrieb:


> Und? Andere stürzen auch beim Ski fahren lebensgefährlich?  Und über die wird nicht berichtet..
> 
> Wenn man auch noch abseits der Piste fährt, ist man doch noch selber schuld. Ich hab kein Mitleid mit solchen Leuten - is genau wie mit dem Typen beim ZDF, wo über Autos springen wollte.
> 
> Das Gute daran ist, wenn er es überlebt, dass er diesen Schwachsinn nicht nochmal macht.


 


Es sterben stündlich Menschen auf der ganzen Welt wenn man darüber berichten würde gäbe es nurnoch solche Meldungen.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Also in der Pressekonferenz um 11Uhr meine ich gehört zu haben das er nicht noch ein zweites Mal operiert wurde.


----------



## StefanStg (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Also in der Pressekonferenz um 11Uhr meine ich gehört zu haben das er nicht noch ein zweites Mal operiert wurde.


 
Das habe ich auch gelesen. Das er nur einmal operiert worden ist. Das Gerücht vom zweiten mal kam von der Bild


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

*Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.*

Als erfahrener Skifahrer weiß man doch, das es mit hohem Risiko verbunden ist, abseits der Piste zu fahren.  Seine Übermütigkeit wurde ihm nun zum Verhängnis und er kann froh sein, wenn er keine bleibenden Schäden davon trägt.

Aber was interessiert mich so ein Steuerflüchtling überhaupt...viel schlimmer wiegt, daß in der selben Zeit x Kinder in anderen Ländern verhungern !


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Nightlight schrieb:


> *Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.*
> 
> Als erfahrener Skifahrer weiß man doch, das es mit hohem Risiko verbunden ist, abseits der Piste zu fahren.  Seine Übermütigkeit wurde ihm nun zum Verhängnis und er kann froh sein, wenn er keine bleibenden Schäden davon trägt.
> 
> Aber was interessiert mich so ein Steuerflüchtling überhaupt...



Wenn es danach geht dann kann man gleich von der Brücke springen. Das Leben besteht nun mal aus Gefahren. Das ist egal ob man über die Straße geht, eine Treppe hinunterläuft oder irgendwelche Sportarten betreibt. 

Und hört doch mal mit Eurem Steuerquatsch auf. Erstens sagt das nichts über seine sportlichen Leistungen aus und zweitens hat Michael Schumacher dem deutschen Staat sicherlich schon zig mal mehr Einnahmen beschert als ein Ottonormalbürger jemals erwirtschaften kann.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. Dezember 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Aber was interessiert mich so ein Steuerflüchtling überhaupt...viel schlimmer wiegt, daß in der selben Zeit x Kinder in anderen Ländern verhungern !



Für mich ist er ein Kindheitsidol gewesen und auch ein nicht nur sportliches Vorbild. Deshalb bin ich schon sehr betroffen.
Zum zweiten Punkt, die Erde hat doch schon mit 7.000.000.000 Menschen zu kämpfen, wenn es diese natürliche Auslese nicht geben würde, würden die Probleme übermächtig werden. Klingt hart, ist aber so.


----------



## ich111 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich will jetzt zwar nicht auf den Steuern rumreiten, aber nur weil er mehr Kohle als ein Ottonormalbürger gezahlt hat wird es dadurch nicht besser. Es geht darum ob er das zahlt was er zahlen müsste oder aus steuergründen in ein anderes Land zieht.

Ich weiß nicht wie gut er im Skifahren ist, aber als guter Skifahrer (damit meine ich jetzt nicht einfach sicher jede Piste runterkommen, sondern gute Carving Kentnisse, gute Tiefschneekentnisse...) reizt einen halt meistens der Tiefschnee und nicht jedes Skigebiet bietet Skirouten


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt zwar nicht auf den Steuern rumreiten, aber nur weil er mehr Kohle als ein Ottonormalbürger gezahlt hat wird es dadurch nicht besser. Es geht darum ob er das zahlt was er zahlen müsste oder aus steuergründen in ein anderes Land zieht.


 
Wieso "müsste"? Er lebt ja nicht mehr in Deutschland. Warum soll er hier seine Steuern weiterhin zahlen? Und btw: Es steht jedem frei in das Land seiner Wahl auszuwandern und sich dort eine Existenz aufzubauen. Man ist hier in Deutschland ja nicht eingesperrt. 

Für mich wäre es nichts aber ich kenne ein Pärchen die haben das einfach gemacht und leben und arbeiten jetzt in der Schweiz. Nichts ist unmöglich aber hier versauern um rumzumotzen ist natürlich einfacher (nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern an die Stammtischphilosophen da draußen).


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

tja da sag ich nur pgh, wer so blöd ist un  abseits fährt muss damit rechnen das sowas passiert. vilei lernt er ja jetz draus wenn er nich verreckt. und das jetz soviel tamtam um den gemacht wird find ich auch absolut lächerlich


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Also was ich gehört habe fährt Schumi gerne nach Deutschland einkaufen, weil dort das Zeugs billiger ist. Also zahlt er doch zumindest Mehrwertsteuer. Und wenn er Tanken muss, Mineralölsteuer. Wenn irgendjemand bei ihm raucht, auch Tabaksteuer. 

Ob da was wahres dran ist, keine Ahnung. Als das herum ging, ging man noch mit Modems ins Internet.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> tja da sag ich nur pgh, wer so blöd ist un  abseits fährt muss damit rechnen das sowas passiert. vilei lernt er ja jetz draus wenn er nich verreckt. und das jetz soviel tamtam um den gemacht wird find ich auch absolut lächerlich


 
Das ist Quatsch. Wäre er auf der Piste geblieben und stattdessen in einen anderen Fahrer gekracht, wären die Verletzungen vermutlich ähnlich. Nur dann bei 2 Personen.


----------



## Chris179 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Weil die Chancen auf nen Unfall abseits der Piste auch garnicht höher sind...

Naja jeder von uns macht mal was dummes und Schumi mag vielleicht auch nicht das beste Vorbild gewesen sein, aber den Tod hat er sicher nicht verdient, in diesem Sinne: Gute Besserung !

Diese ganzen Leute mit ihrem auf der Welt ständig Menschen und keine weint ihnen nach, haben wohl noch nicht verstanden was Trauer ist, man trauert weil man einen Menschen vermisst, wenn deine Oma stirbt sagste ja auch nicht zu deinen Verwandten, in Afrika verhungern jede Minute dutzende Meschen und ihr trauert hier um Oma.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Ist zwar mein erster Post hier.........aber.............
> 
> 
> kaum ist mal nem PROMI irgendwas passiert , ist der Aufschrei sowas von riesig.
> ...


Stell dir mal vor, es wäre jemand verunglückt, der etwas mit den hier besprochenen  Themen zu tun hat, etwa Dean Hall, Brian Fargo oder gar Chris Roberts!
Was meinst du, was dann hier erst los wäre?

Aber ich will mich dir anschließen:
GUTE BESSERUNG M. SCHUMACHER!


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Chris179 schrieb:


> Weil die Chancen auf nen Unfall abseits der Piste auch garnicht höher sind... [...]


 Meiner Erfahrung nach tatsächlich nicht.

Die größte Gefahr geht von anderen Sportlern aus. Vor allem von denjenigen, die es nicht drauf haben aber trotzdem viel zu schnell fahren.
*Wirklich* abseits ist man nicht so schnell, hat genügend platz und fällt auch nur in weichen Tiefschnee.
Ich hab erst ein mal gesehen, dass jemand mit dem Hubschrauber nach einem Sturz neben der Piste geholt wurde. Aber bestimmt schon 5x dass jemand aus dem Funpark abtransportiert wurde.

Außerdem:
Wie schon jemand bemerkt hat ist das leben nun mal lebensgefährlich. 
In den Straßenverkehr wagen, Alkohol trinken, Übergewicht, Rauchen, zu wenig Bewegung, zu viel Bewegung, erblich bedingte Sachen,...
Wenn jemand auf sämtlichen Spaß verzichtet um statistisch ein paar Jahre länger zu leben, ist er am Ende dann eher zufrieden? Hat er dann überhaupt richtig gelebt?


----------



## hbf878 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Also was ich gehört habe fährt Schumi gerne nach Deutschland einkaufen, weil dort das Zeugs billiger ist. Also zahlt er doch zumindest Mehrwertsteuer.


nein, tut er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn er schon extra umzieht, um Geld zu sparen, dann wird er sich die MwSt erstatten lassen.


----------



## Duvar (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ihr bringt einen echt zum ausrasten!
Da liegt ein Mensch/ein Familienvater im Krankenhaus und ringt mit dem Tod, welcher mehr Steuern als jeder von uns hier gezahlt hat etc pp.
Die Diskussion bezüglich der Steuern ist irrelevant und lächerlich!
Er hat so viel für Deutschland getan, als alle hier im Forum zusammen.

Ich bin kein deutscher, aber habe mehr Mitgefühl als manch anderer hier, der Typ hat in den verschiedensten Ländern und Kontinenten vor hunderten Millionen TV Zuschauern, mehrere hundert mal die deutsche Nationalhymne klingen lassen, die deutsche Fahne Ehrenhaft repräsentiert, millionen seiner Fans glücklich gemacht und sie stolz werden lassen.
Was habt ihr denn gemacht ihr nörgler nerds? Wirst du überhaupt mal in deinem ganzen Leben 5% der Steuern zahlen was der Schumi je gezahlt hat?
Hast du zB 10 Millionen Euro den Flutopfern gespendet wie Schumi und er hat oft gespendet, hast du je 1 Cent gespendet?

Wie viele Leute verdienen an Schumi ihr täglich Brot, wie viele Familien wurden durch Schumi bis Dato mit versorgt?
Natürlich ist jeder Tod traurig, nur es gibt Generationen die mit ihm aufgewachsen sind und die sowas auch zu schätzen wissen, was er überhaupt geleistet hat.
Solche Laberbirnen sind mir die liebsten, selbst ne Null im vgl zu ihm und dann noch so abwertend posten, bereue es echt dieses Thema eröffnet zu haben.
Habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass es auch solche Menschen gibt, die Null mitgefühl etc haben, selbst wenn sie keine Formel 1 Fans sind. (Bin auch kein Fan)

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wünsche seiner Familie und Freunden alles gute und möge UNSER Schumi schnellstmöglich wieder gesund werden,
möge Gott ihn seiner Frau und Kindern nicht jetzt schon entreißen.
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt von meiner Kritik, sollte am besten gar nicht mehr hier posten, oder ein Mod sollte am besten direkt das Thema hier schließen,
wie gesagt, wusste nicht, dass hier in meinen Augen unmenschliche Reaktionen hervorgerufen werden.
Euer Herz will ich echt nicht haben, wie kann man nur so kalt sein, ist mir echt ein Rätsel, da platzt einem echt die Hutschnur.
Bei allen anderen entschuldige ich mich für diesen etwas harschen post.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Also ich bin zwar nicht immer mit allen Posts von Duvar konform, aber da muss ich mich ausnahmslos anschließen.

Im Vordergrund muss der Mensch als solches stehen. Egal, ob er nun in Monaco keine Steuern bezahlt oder nicht. Er ist Familienvater und ein Sportidol, das Deutschland positiv dargestellt hat. 

Ich persönlich wünsche ihm eine gute Genesung, aber befürchte, das er ein schwerer Pflegefall werden wird. Meine Großmutter ist im Sommer diesen Jahres verstorben, auf Grund eines Schlaganfalls und ihrer Demenz. Solch ein "Dahinsiechen" möchte ich keiner Familie wünschen. Und solche Verletzungen schon gar nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Alles Gute Michael,

ich drücke Dir die Daumen .


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Als ich die News das erste mal im Netz gelesen hatte, dachte ich mir auch, "oh armer Herr Schuhmacher". Als ich weitergelesen habe, hielt sich mein Mitleid dann doch sehr in Grenzen. 




FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Punkt, die Erde hat doch schon mit  7.000.000.000 Menschen zu kämpfen, wenn es diese natürliche Auslese  nicht geben würde, würden die Probleme übermächtig werden. Klingt hart,  ist aber so.


 Welche natuerliche Auslese? Der Mensch hebelt diese doch gekonnt aus.
Beim Menschen gibt es keine natuerliche Auslese. Die Auslese ist durch andere Faktoren bestimmt.



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie gut er im  Skifahren ist, aber als guter Skifahrer (damit meine ich jetzt nicht  einfach sicher jede Piste runterkommen, sondern gute Carving Kentnisse,  gute Tiefschneekentnisse...) reizt einen halt meistens der Tiefschnee  und nicht jedes Skigebiet bietet Skirouten


 Und dann ist man sich auch der Gefahren bewusst.
Diese ist er ja dann wissentlich eingegangen.
Verstehe jetzt die Aufregung nicht, weil jemand Freude an etwas hat, was doch etwas gefaehrlicher ist, und es schiefgegangen ist.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das  ist Quatsch. Wäre er auf der Piste geblieben und stattdessen in einen  anderen Fahrer gekracht, wären die Verletzungen vermutlich ähnlich. Nur  dann bei 2 Personen.


Meinst genauso ruecksichtslos wie ein Herr Altmeier? 
Ich habe gelernt auf der Piste Ruecksicht zu nehmen. Gilt das nicht fuer andere Personen?
Wenn er so rumduesen will ohne ruecksicht auf Verluste soll er sich eine Piste absperren lassen.
Geld dafuer hat er ja anscheinend genug.

*Duvar*, du sprichst hier von Mitgefuehl?
Weswegen?
Das hier ein Familienvater bewusst ein Risiko eingeht, sogar seine Familie da mit einbezieht und diese Sache schiefgeht?
Ein verantwortungsbewusster Familienvater handelt mMn doch etwas sehr anders.
Herr Schuhmacher scheint aber dem Adrenalin nicht abgeneigt zu sein.
Zeigen ja auch seine Ausfluege in andere Sportarten in der Vergangenheit.
Wie kommst du eigentlich dazu ueber andere, dir fremde Personen einfach pauschal zu urteilen?
Inwiefern sind irgendwelche Leute eine Null im Vergleich zum Herrn Schuhmacher?
An welchen Kriterien machst du es fest?
Das ein Herr Schuhmacher Geld gespendet hat? 
Das er seit dem Kindesalter Rennen faehrt und da ein Talent hat?
Wieviele Talente bleiben ungenutzt und unendteckt, weil nicht Jeder jede Moeglichkeit hat?

Das Erschuetternste ist aber, das hier noch keiner etwas zu den Helfern gesagt hat, die ein Herr Schuhmacher durch seinen Ausflug abseits der Skipiste in Gefahr gebracht hat, die ihn geborgen haben und ihm wahrscheinlich so erst das Leben gerettet haben.
So eine Bergung ist ja auch mal eben gemacht, aber hey, Schumi ist toll.
Egoismus nicht nur auf der Rennstrecke, auch im Alltag?!
"Egal was passiert, ich muss da jetzt neben der Piste fahren, weil der Schnee dort noch jungfraeulich und toll ist".

Klasse Einstellung und gutes Vorbild


----------



## bruno71 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr bringt einen echt zum ausrasten!
> Da liegt ein Mensch/ein Familienvater im Krankenhaus und ringt mit dem Tod, welcher mehr Steuern als jeder von uns hier gezahlt hat etc pp.
> Die Diskussion bezüglich der Steuern ist irrelevant und lächerlich!
> Er hat so viel für Deutschland getan, als alle hier im Forum zusammen.
> ...



Daumen hoch für deinen post Duvar
zumal ich nicht wissen will, wieviele von den nörglern in seiner Situation genauso gehandelt hätten um dieser ungerechten Steuerpolitik zu entfliehen...? Ist aber auch Schnee von gestern und hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema rein gar nichts zutun.

Alles Gute Micha und viel Glück das Du das relativ unbeschadet überstehst!


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst genauso ruecksichtslos wie ein Herr Altmeier?
> Ich habe gelernt auf der Piste Ruecksicht zu nehmen. Gilt das nicht fuer andere Personen?
> Wenn er so rumduesen will ohne ruecksicht auf Verluste soll er sich eine Piste absperren lassen.
> Geld dafuer hat er ja anscheinend genug.


 
Von rücksichtslos bzw. von "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" war nicht die Rede. Aber Unfälle passieren nun einmal und lassen sich manchmal nicht vermeiden. Das einzige was ich damit sagen wollte war: Es ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend ob er nun neben der Piste fuhr. Der Unfall hätte auch genau so gut auf der Piste passieren können und dann wäre der Schaden unter Umständen vielleicht noch höher wenn er andere Leute in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hätte.


----------



## Duvar (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Das ist es ja, ich wette all dieser poster wären nicht d`accord damit, jährlich Millionen Steuern zu zahlen.
Mir geht es auch gar nicht um die Steuern oder wie viel Geld er hat.
Ich bitte nur darum... Leute der Typ hat weltweit Millionen Fans, sicherlich auch einige hier im Forum, drum lasst doch bitte solche abwertenden posts.
Natürlich schaue ich neben seiner sportlichen und nationalen/internationalen Leistung und so wie er Deutschland repräsentiert hat darauf, was er für seine Mitmenschen alles gemacht hat.
Es gibt reiche die verballern ihre Kohle in Sex Drugs and Alcohol etc pp.

Er hingegen ist ein beachtlicher Mann, welcher bodenständig geblieben ist im vgl zu vielen anderen und eine tolle Familie hat und diese auch liebt.
Er ist einer, der zig Millionen Euro gespendet hat und damit hundert tausenden Menschen geholfen hat usw usf, deswegen stellt euch doch mal ehrlich mit ihm auf eine Waage,
ich persönlich bin natürlich auch eine Null dagegen, war jetzt nicht nur gegen die "hater" hier gerichtet, nur wenigstens zolle ich dem Respekt.
Manche hier posten einfach sehr respektlos und herzlos, da frage ich mich nur, was ist schief gelaufen bei einigen?
Weswegen wird man so? Hat es an Liebe etc gefehlt in der Erziehung, weil ich kann mir manches echt nicht erklären.

Klar, Meinungsfreiheit in allen Ehren, aber bei solchen, für manch einen mehr oder weniger schmerzhaften Unglück/Unfall, bitte ich doch darum, seine Meinung mit Rücksicht zu posten,
seine Worte wohlgesonnen zu wählen, es ist einfach respektlos und unverschämt, wenn man schon nicht die Leistungen eines Menschen nicht honoriert, dann habt bitte Respekt von den Leuten die ihn mögen.
Manchmal ist es einfach besser, seine Meinung zu verkneifen.


----------



## Noctai (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Habe nicht alles gelesen, aber zu dem Thema, es Sterben tagtäglich Menschen, habe ich folgendes zu sagen: Es ist ganz einfach, WIR kennen die anderen Menschen aber nicht, Kein bisschen. Es sind und bleiben Unbekannte!! (was nicht heißen soll, das es weniger Schlimm ist). Klar, den Michael kennen wir jetzt auch nicht persönlich. Aber wir können sagen, das wir ihn aus dem Sport aus den Medien und was weiß ich nicht noch kennen. Er hat viele Menschen Berührt. Viele verbinden ihn mit Emotionen.

Und für die Leute, die solche Nachrichten nicht kümmern bzw es denen nicht die Bohne interessiert, kann man nur sagen. Ihr seit sicherlich auch von irgendwelchen Leuten "FANS". Da will ich mal sehen, wenn eure/euer Lieblings Musiker/Sportler/Schauspieler usw. sowas passiert, das ihr daran nicht anteil nimmt.

Also ich drücke, auch die Daumen!


----------



## simba572 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr bringt einen echt zum ausrasten!
> Da liegt ein Mensch/ein Familienvater im Krankenhaus und ringt mit dem Tod, welcher mehr Steuern als jeder von uns hier gezahlt hat etc pp.
> Die Diskussion bezüglich der Steuern ist irrelevant und lächerlich!
> Er hat so viel für Deutschland getan, als alle hier im Forum zusammen.
> ...



guter post. :thumbsup:



bruno71 schrieb:


> Daumen hoch für deinen post Duvar
> zumal ich nicht wissen will, wieviele von den nörglern in seiner Situation genauso gehandelt hätten um dieser ungerechten Steuerpolitik zu entfliehen...? Ist aber auch Schnee von gestern und hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema rein gar nichts zutun.
> 
> Alles Gute Micha und viel Glück das Du das relativ unbeschadet überstehst!


 
kein millionär entscheidet ob die steuerpolitik ungerecht ist, das macht der staat und das ist gut so..


----------



## wheeler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

ob reich oder arm 
da hat es einen familienvater schwer erwischt,dazu war noch sein 14 jaehriger sohn dabei.da kann man nur hoffen das die ganze sache gut ausgeht.
ob der steuern hier zahlt oder da,deswegen hab ich auch nicht mehr geld auf dem konto,also was solls.
gute besserung,will mal hoffen das es nur halb so schlimm ist wie die presse berichtet.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ist schon irgendwie Ironie des Schicksals bei Schumi. Jahrelang volles Risiko in der F1 und nun sowas... Ich war vor einigen Jahren wesentlich F1-interessierter als jetzt, nicht zuletzt wegen seiner zahllosen spannenden Rennen. Um die Zeit rum, als damals Ayrton Senna tödlich verunglückte, hatte ich eigentlich fast jedes Rennen verfolgt, auch als '94 Schumacher in Adelaide mit Hill zusammenstieß und zum ersten mal Champion wurde. Die Jahre darauf gab es so viele tolle Rennen von ihm und auch wenn er immer recht kühl nach außen hin wirkte, so ist er dennoch ein sehr bodenständiger, emotionaler Mensch geblieben.

Es geht ja hier nicht darum ob tausende andere auch pro Minute Unfälle haben oder sterben, oder ob einer Steuern zahlt (). Aber ich finde, einem besonderem Menschen wie ihm, der in seinem Leben Millionen Leute begeistert, polarisiert und jubeln lassen hat, sollte auch ein gewisser Respekt gezollt werden. Unfälle passieren halt schneller als man denkt und machen auch vor Rekordweltmeistern nicht halt. Ich hoffe dass er durchkommt, wobei ich seine Chancen wohl eher nicht so rosig einschätze... Get well soon!


----------



## Benie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Gute Besserung auch von mir Schumi, auch wenn es echt schwer werden wird bei so einer starken Verletzung.
Und mein Mitgefühl für die Familie von Herrn Schumacher, das wird eine sehr schwere Zeit, egal wie es ausgeht.
Habe letztes Jahr einen Familienangehörigen verloren und kann nur sagen, das es lange dauert bis man damit leben kann.

Und drüber hinweg kommt man nie, weil es immer Tagtäglich kleine Dinge gibt die einen daran erinnern.
Die Rotzlöffel die hier Schwachsinn posten, haben noch keinen Familienangehörigen verloren...

Schumi ich hoffe du packst das


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Er war heute gestürzt beim Skifahren, die details dazu könnt ihr zB auf Bild nachlesen.
> Echt traurig, darum betet, dass er es übersteht


Ach und was ist mit den anderen Ski Opfer die die Krankensäle füllen? Warum gibt es dafür keine News? Soll für die nicht gebetet werden?
Vor kurzem ist jemand in seinem Auto aufgrund eines Unfalls lebendig verbrannt. Bitte News. Soll für die Person nicht gebetet werden?
Am Samstag ist ein Mann von einer Lawine erwischt worden, 300 Meter in den Abgrund geschliffen und war sofort Tot. Bitte News. Soll für ihn nicht gebetet werden?
Heute starben 14 Menschen und ca. 28 wurden verletzt bei einem Anschlag in Russland. Wie wäre es mit Beten... und News?

Ja es ist traurig, aber täglich verletzen sich Menschen oder sterben.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach und was ist mit den anderen Ski Opfer die die Krankensäle füllen?


Bleibt bei Risikosport nicht aus.




Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es dafür keine News?


Weil diese Leute nicht im öffentlichen Interesse stehen 





Freakless08 schrieb:


> Soll für die nicht gebetet werden?


 Wer diese Leute kennt und Ihnen nahe steht wird sicherlich auch für diese beten.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem ist jemand in seinem Auto aufgrund eines Unfalls lebendig verbrannt. Bitte News. Soll für die Person nicht gebetet werden?


 Natürlich. jeder der die Person kannte wird dies sicher tun.


Freakless08 schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist ein Mann von einer Lawine erwischt worden, 300 Meter in den Abgrund geschliffen und war sofort Tot. Bitte News. Soll für ihn nicht gebetet werden?


 Doch wer Ihn kannte wird auch sicher Anteil genommen haben hoffe ich.


Freakless08 schrieb:


> Heute starben 14 Menschen und ca. 28 wurden verletzt bei einem Anschlag in Russland. Wie wäre es mit Beten... und News?


 In welchen News wurde das nicht erwähnt? In den Prominews? ja und?



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ja es ist traurig, aber täglich verletzen sich Menschen oder sterben.



Stimmt.


----------



## Rasha (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach und was ist mit den anderen Ski Opfer die die Krankensäle füllen? Warum gibt es dafür keine News? Soll für die nicht gebetet werden?
> Vor kurzem ist jemand in seinem Auto aufgrund eines Unfalls lebendig verbrannt. Bitte News. Soll für die Person nicht gebetet werden?
> Am Samstag ist ein Mann von einer Lawine erwischt worden, 300 Meter in den Abgrund geschliffen und war sofort Tot. Bitte News. Soll für ihn nicht gebetet werden?
> Heute starben 14 Menschen und ca. 28 wurden verletzt bei einem Anschlag in Russland. Wie wäre es mit Beten... und News?
> ...


 
So sehe ich das nämlich auch, die Nachrichten sin voll von solchen Dingen (Philipinen etc) und da sterben auch Menschen bzw. verlieren alles. Da habe ich aber eindeutig mehr Mitleid als bei so nem Skiunfall. Schumi kannte das Risiko und hat mit dem Feuer gespielt. Jetzt hat er sich eben gehörig daran verbrannt, auch wenn es noch so schlimm klingt. Das hat nichts mit Herzlosigkeit zu tun, sondern einfach mit Logik. Warum soll ich um jemanden bangen, welcher sein Leben bewußt (und nicht für einen immens wichtigen Grund) und leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzt?  Jeder, der Ski abseits der Pisten fährt, weiß um die Gefahr die da entstehen kann.

Der einzige Funken an Mitgefühl in diesem Fall geht eher an die Familie als an Schumi selbst.


----------



## Hiazu (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Meine Mutter sagte gestern noch zu mir "Ski fahren bringt einen nur in den Tod" 
Na hoffentlich behält sie nicht recht :<


----------



## wheeler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

ist halt ein unterschied ob man eine person des oeffentlichen lebens ist,oder ein normalo wie du und ich.
klar hoffe ich das das mit schumacher gut endet,aber ob es nu was wird oder nicht,werde ich nicht anders/besser leben,und er wird mich weiterhin nicht kennen.
aber davon abgesehen,beten hat noch keinem geschadet,und abgerechnet wird zum schluss


----------



## Noctai (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Gerade in Twitter gelesen, von zweien die ich verfolge: 
_Jemand schrieb:
"Ja, es ist traurig was mit Schumi passiert ist. Aber in Russland und überall sonst sterben täglich Menschen. An die denken viel zu wenige!"

Antwort von jemand anderes darauf:
"Dementsprechend sollte man nie wieder über jemanden trauern mit dem man was verbindet? Aus Respekt vor den Kindern in Afrika?"_

Ich finde noch mehr braucht man nicht sagen.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Noctai schrieb:


> Gerade in Twitter gelesen, von zweien die ich verfolge:
> _Jemand schrieb:
> "Ja, es ist traurig was mit Schumi passiert ist. Aber in Russland und überall sonst sterben täglich Menschen. An die denken viel zu wenige!"
> 
> ...



Leider schon weil es viele ja offensichtlich nicht verstehen!


----------



## wheeler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

hier in der slowakei kuemmert sich fast keiner darum,das der schumi im krankenhaus liegt.warum wohl.
weil es am thema vorbei geht,und die den zwar kennen aber anyway..


----------



## jamie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Darum, dass ihr für euch nicht um ihn trauern dürft, ging es den Kritikern doch auch gar nicht... (würde ich mal unterstellen)


----------



## Rasha (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



jamie schrieb:


> Darum, dass ihr für euch nicht um ihn trauern dürft, ging es den Kritikern doch auch gar nicht... (würde ich mal unterstellen)


 
Dito, es geht mal wieder um den öffentlichen Hype, der abgezogen wird deswegen.


----------



## wheeler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



jamie schrieb:


> Darum, dass ihr für euch nicht um ihn trauern dürft, ging es den Kritikern doch auch gar nicht... (würde ich mal unterstellen)


 

muesst noch nicht trauern,noch lebt er ja


----------



## Scathach86 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ein Herr Schumacher interessiert mich relativ wenig. Die Tatsache, dass er abseits der Pisten gefahren ist erhöht mein Mitgefühl auch nicht unbedingt, aber dennoch (unabhängig von seinen Vergehen und Verdiensten) wünsche ich ihm als Mensch und auch seiner Familie, dass die ganze Geschichte gut ausgeht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Im Radio kam heute um ca. 17:30Uhr die Nachricht das Schumacher eventuell sogar zu schnell auf der Piste unterwegs war. Das soll ein Arzt gesagt haben der sich die Kopfverletzung angeschaut hatte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Alle die sagen dass sie kein Mitleid haben weil selbst Schuld, wenn ihr bei einem Autounfall verletzt werden seit ihr auch selber Schuld weil ihr einen PkW gefahren seit.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Nur interessiert es eben niemanden  , außer ein bläulich leuchtender Elektromagnet in meiner Brust hält danach Metallfragmente von meinem Herz weg, und irgendwie verstehe ich den Kern deiner Aussage nicht. Klar bin ich selber Schuld wenn ich irgendwo zu schnell dagegen fahr. Das offensichtliche muss aber nicht erwähnt werden.

Gab es zu Paul Walker eigentlich auch so ein Threadpostaufkommen?


----------



## wheeler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

in diversen anderen foren auch,was denkst du denn


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich meine wenn jemand in euch reinfährt.
Es ging darum wenn die jenigen die sagen sie haben kein Mitleid weil er selbst Schuld ist bei einen Unfall (egal ob selbst verursacht oder nicht)  sterben oder verletzt würden auch selbst Schuld wären. 

Sowas kann bei jedem Sport passieren man kann auch beim Triathlon an einem Herzinfakt sterben.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Alle die sagen dass sie kein Mitleid haben weil selbst Schuld, wenn ihr bei einem Autounfall verletzt werden seit ihr auch selber Schuld weil ihr einen PkW gefahren seit.


 
Bist du etwas bildungsfern oder so?

Es ist ein enormer Unterschied ob ich mich bewusst ausserhalb abgesperrter Skipisten bewege, oder ob ich bei einem Autounfall, der unzaehlige Ursachen haben kann, verletzt werde.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Jetzt macht es Sinn. Wär ich ziemlich angepi... wenn dem in meinem Fall so wäre. 

Wirst zum Beispiel vom Auto überfahren, und dann Sprüche "Ja was sucht der auch auf der Straße? Auf dem Zebrastreifen! Selber Schuld! Hätte ja die 500m weiter die Ampel nehmen können" 

Wenn allerdings raus kommt, dass Schumacher doch zu schnell unterwegs war, war es dann doch grob fahrlässig. Aber warten wir es ab.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bist du etwas bildungsfern oder so?
> 
> Es ist ein enormer Unterschied ob ich mich bewusst ausserhalb abgesperrter Skipisten bewege, oder ob ich bei einem Autounfall, der unzaehlige Ursachen haben kann, verletzt werde.


 
Aber du weißt das du mit dem Auto auch jederzeit einen Unfall haben kannst oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Im Radio kam heute um ca. 17:30Uhr die Nachricht das Schumacher eventuell sogar zu schnell auf der Piste unterwegs war. Das soll ein Arzt gesagt haben der sich die Kopfverletzung angeschaut hatte.



Natürlich war er zu schnell, denn sonst wäre es kaum zu einem Sturz gekommen.
Blöd für ihn halt, dass da ein Felsen lag, gegen den er geprallt ist.
Glück für ihn, dass er einen Helm trug, denn sonst wäre er sofort tot gewesen.
Außerdem war er ja nicht alleine unterwegs. Dadurch kam die Rettung auch relativ schnell.



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Gab es zu Paul Walker eigentlich auch so ein Threadpostaufkommen?


 
Paul Walker?  
Nein, aber Walker ist Amerikaner während Schumacher Deutscher ist. Da ist die Anteilnahme einfach größer, außerdem ist Schumacher bekannter als Walker.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Jetzt macht es Sinn. Wär ich ziemlich angepi... wenn dem in meinem Fall so wäre.
> 
> Wirst zum Beispiel vom Auto überfahren, und dann Sprüche "Ja was sucht der auch auf der Straße? Auf dem Zebrastreifen! Selber Schuld! Hätte ja die 500m weiter die Ampel nehmen können"
> 
> Wenn allerdings raus kommt, dass Schumacher doch zu schnell unterwegs war, war es dann doch grob fahrlässig. Aber warten wir es ab.


 
Was heißt denn zu schnell? Wie schnell darf man außerhalb befestigter Pisten fahren?

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber du weißt das du mit dem Auto auch jederzeit einen Unfall haben kannst oder ?


 

Aepfel und Birnen 

Du kannst auch auf offener Straße ueberfallen werden, ohne das du es provoziert hast.
Du kannst als Frau in eine Seitengasse gezerrt werden und dein Leben hat sich schlagartig veraendert.
Ich kann dir noch viele viele Beispiele bringen die absolut, rein gar nichts damit zu tun haben, das ein Herr Schuhmacher bewusst eine abgesperrte, daher relativ, wobei man besonders den Ausdruck "relativ" beachten muss, sicher Piste verlassen hat, und hoechstwahrscheinlich, sofern die aktuellen News stimmen, zu schnell unterwegs war.

Vielleicht kommste selber drauf, was an deinem Vergleich alles nicht stimmt.

Hinzu kommt das ein Herr Schuhmacher hier seine elterlichen Aufsichtspflichten enorm verletzt hat, in dem er seinen minderjaehrigen Sohn mit auf dieses Abenteuer genommen hat.
Und nicht vergessen: die Rettungskraefte die abseits abgesperrter Pisten unterwegs sind, um solche Leute zu bergen, begeben sich auch wegen diesen Leuten unnoetig in Gefahr.

Tut mir echt Leid, wenn ich das alles so in Summe betrachte, das sich da mein Mitleid sehr in grenzen haelt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was heißt denn zu schnell? Wie schnell darf man außerhalb befestigter Pisten fahren?
> 
> MfG


In welcher Maßeinheit hättest du dein Ergebnis? Km/h ... m/s ich kann mir schon denken dass du "Keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung" hören willst. Aber ... um das nette Beispiel mit den Auto zu nehmen:
Öffentliche Strecke ... Gemäß Vorschrift, bzw. eben so damit man niemanden gefährdet.
Abseits der Strecke ... normal langsamer, vorsichtiger, ich kann auch nicht wie im Beispiel mit dem Auto durch eine (mir Unbekannte) nicht öffentliche Waldschneise fahren, und einfach durch heizen als wäre der Teufel hinter mir her. Wenn dann ein Stamm/ Bodenwelle/ ... kommt sollte ja wohl jeden klar sein was passiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was heißt denn zu schnell? Wie schnell darf man außerhalb befestigter Pisten fahren?



Nur so schnell, dass man nicht stürzt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aepfel und Birnen
> 
> Du kannst auch auf offener Straße ueberfallen werden, ohne das du es provoziert hast.
> Du kannst als Frau in eine Seitengasse gezerrt werden und dein Leben hat sich schlagartig veraendert.
> ...



Es geht ums Prinzip z.B. wie du sagtest muss eine Frau wissen das sie jederzeit in eine Seitengasse gezogen werden kann wäre sie dann selber Schuld weil sie nicht drin geblieben ist?
Natürlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es geht ums Prinzip z.B. wie du sagtest muss eine Frau wissen das sie jederzeit in eine Seitengasse gezogen werden kann wäre sie dann selber Schuld weil sie nicht drin geblieben ist?
> Natürlich nicht.


 
Was hat denn jetzt die Frau, die in eine Seitengasse gezogen wird, mit Michael Schumacher zu tun, der einen Unfall hatte, wie es viele davon im Jahr gibt, und bei denen auch eben viele Menschen sterben.
Das ist nun mal so, sterben kann man überall, zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## Elvis3000 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

ich kenne den mann nicht persöhnlich, deswegen ist mir das auch wurschd. als ewiger speedjunky hat er seine bestimmumg gefunden. mein beileid an die familie. RIP.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Na Tod iser noch nicht 
Außer du weißt mehr als wir.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt die Frau, die in eine Seitengasse gezogen wird, mit Michael Schumacher zu tun, der einen Unfall hatte, wie es viele davon im Jahr gibt, und bei denen auch eben viele Menschen sterben.
> Das ist nun mal so, sterben kann man überall, zu jeder Zeit.


 
Es ging um das Prinzip wenn etwas weiß das etwas passieren kann auch selbst Schuld ist wenn es passiert weil man wusste das etwas passieren kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich kenne ihn auch nicht persönlich, trotzdem hofft man, dass er am Leben bleibt, denn für die Kinder ist es besonders schlimm, wenn sie in so jungen Jahren ein Elternteil verlieren.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ging um das Prinzip wenn etwas weiß das etwas passieren kann auch selbst Schuld ist wenn es passiert weil man wusste das etwas passieren kann.



Ich gehe jeden Morgen aus dem Haus und weiß, dass ich an diesem Tag sterben könnte.
soll ich deswegen zu Hause bleiben?
Und dann die Kellertreppe herunter fallen und dabei sterben?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn auch nicht persönlich, trotzdem hofft man, dass er am Leben bleibt, denn für die Kinder ist es besonders schlimm, wenn sie in so jungen Jahren ein Elternteil verlieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das meinte ich auch.
Diese Aussage war eher an Vermiaard gerichtet.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Klingt jetzt genauso kalt, wie es gemeint ist, aber: Was hat der alte Steuerflüchtling bitte mit Hardware/Spiele/Internetthemen zu tun?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Trotzdem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht. 
Der Mensch ist sich dessen bewusst, dass das Leben endlich ist, dass er irgendwann sterben wird.
Natürlich rechnen wir nicht damit, dass wir mit 20 oder 40 sterben, sondern eben alt werden.
Daher lebt ein 20 jähriger oder 40 jähriger nicht mit dem Bewusstsein, dass das sein letzter Tag sein wird, sondern er nimmt es einfach zur Kenntnis, denn das ist eben so im Leben.
Jährlich sterben 30.000 Menschen an Infektionen im Krankenhaus, auch das wissen wir, das wird aber eben akzeptiert, weil es Teil des Lebens ist.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt genauso kalt, wie es gemeint ist,  aber: Was hat der alte Steuerflüchtling bitte mit  Hardware/Spiele/Internetthemen zu tun?!


 
Genauso viel wie Paul Walker, den homosexuellen Enigma-Entschlüssler Alan Turing, und div. andere User News Thread zu allerlei möglichen aus Politik, Natur, Promis, Religion...


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Dezember 2013)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> ich kenne den mann nicht persöhnlich, deswegen ist mir das auch wurschd. als ewiger speedjunky hat er seine bestimmumg gefunden. mein beileid an die familie. RIP.



Habe ich was verpasst oder weißt du nicht was RIP bedeutet?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt genauso kalt, wie es gemeint ist, aber: Was hat der alte Steuerflüchtling bitte mit Hardware/Spiele/Internetthemen zu tun?!


 
Was hat der Laberthread mit einen Hardware Internetforum zu run ? 

Er hat in seinem Leben dem Deutschen Staat bestimmt mehr Geld eingebracht als du.



@quantenslipstream

Ich meine damit nur weil man es vorher wusste das etwas passieren kann ist man nicht automatisch selber Schuld.
Schumacher war in diesem Fall wirklich selbst Schuld aber das heißt nicht dass er kein Mitleid verdient.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur so schnell, dass man nicht stürzt.


 
Im Tiefschnee bedarf es aber einer gewissen Mindestgeschwindigkeit um oben zu fahren. Sieht sonst ein wenig seltsam aus, wenn da ein halber Oberkörper durch den Schnee fährt. 

Mal im Ernst. Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele hier überhaupt Pistenerfahrung haben aber über einen Stein/ Felsen fahren und so gefährlich stürzen,  kann man auch auf legalen und befestigten Pisten. Des Weiteren finden geführte Touren in der Regel immer Abseits der Pisten statt.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt genauso kalt, wie es gemeint ist, aber: Was hat der alte Steuerflüchtling bitte mit Hardware/Spiele/Internetthemen zu tun?!


 
Bezahlst du denn freiwillig mehr Steuern als du vom Gesetz her musst?

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

*Computer sagt Nein* du bringst hier aber alltaegliche Situationen mit einem bewusst herbeigefuehrtem hoeherem Risiko durcheinander.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Ich meine damit nur weil man es vorher wusste das etwas passieren kann ist man nicht automatisch selber Schuld.
> Schumacher war in diesem Fall wirklich selbst Schuld aber das heißt nicht dass er kein Mitleid verdient.



Ich würde das nicht als selbst Schuld bezeichnen, sondern einfach als Pech.
Er ist die Abfahrt sicher nicht zum ersten Mal herunter gefahren. Nur jetzt ist er genau dort gestürzt, wo ein Stein lag. Das ist Pech. Mehr nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Im Tiefschnee bedarf es aber einer gewissen Mindestgeschwindigkeit um oben zu fahren. Sieht sonst ein wenig seltsam aus, wenn da ein halber Oberkörper durch den Schnee fährt.



Chuck Norris kann das.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht als selbst Schuld bezeichnen, sondern einfach als Pech.
> Er ist die Abfahrt sicher nicht zum ersten Mal herunter gefahren. Nur jetzt ist er genau dort gestürzt, wo ein Stein lag. Das ist Pech. Mehr nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja das wiederum stimmt auch ging aber darum selbst wenn er selbst Schuld wäre Mitleid verdienen würde dafür das er durch seine Formel 1 Siege dem Deutschen Staat viel Geld eingebracht hat.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Naja... 

Also Mitleid verdient meiner Ansicht nach zb ein Dachdecker der beim ernähren seiner Familie vom Dach fällt. 

Ein obdachloser der im Winter erfriert oder oder oder... Oder eben jene die einen Sportler bemitleiden und ganze Internetforen betrauern weil jemand beim Freizeitsport verunfallt. 

Just my 2 Cent. 

Ich erhebe auch nicht den Anspruch dass jemand mich bemitleidet, sollte ich auf der bahn mal aus der Kurve fliegen... Man ist sich dem Risiko bewusst und so wusste auch der Schumacher was er tut.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

@quanti
Kein gutes Thema für Scherze, darum nur ein leichtes *grins*.

MfG


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht als selbst Schuld bezeichnen, sondern einfach als Pech.
> Er ist die Abfahrt sicher nicht zum ersten Mal herunter gefahren. Nur  jetzt ist er genau dort gestürzt, wo ein Stein lag. Das ist Pech. Mehr  nicht.



Er ist eine ungesicherte Piste befahren, so was nennt man Fahrlässig.
Das hat nichts mit Pech, sondern mit Blödheit und Ignoranz zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja das wiederum stimmt auch ging aber darum selbst wenn er selbst Schuld wäre Mitleid verdienen würde dafür das er durch seine Formel 1 Siege dem Deutschen Staat viel Geld eingebracht hat.


 
Ich fahre häufig mit dem Jetski.
entweder mit meinem eigenen oder ich miete mir eins, wenn ich woanders bin.
Und ich bin auch schon ein paar mal vom Jetski geflogen. Das passiert halt und ist in der Regel auch Pech.
Bisher war da noch keine Boje oder ein anderer fuhr gerade dort, wo ich reinfalle. 
Kann aber auch mal passieren, aber darüber mache ich mir eben keine Gedanken und das hat sich Schumacher auch nicht gedacht.

Und es ist ja letztendlich auch egal, ob er nun in der Schweiz wohnt, oder in Deutschland oder sonst wo. Das ist nun mal seine freie Entscheidung.

Immer noch besser als ein Typ wie Rummenigge, der ein vorbestrafter Steuerhinterzieher ist, der einen angeklagten Steuerhinterzieher mit Namen Hoeneß verteidigt.



Abductee schrieb:


> Er ist eine ungesicherte Piste befahren, so was nennt man Fahrlässig.
> Das hat nichts mit Pech, sondern mit Blödheit und Ignoranz zu tun.



Er ist abseits der Piste gefahren, also genau betracht hat er gar keine Piste befahren.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Abductee schrieb:


> Er ist eine ungesicherte Piste befahren, so was nennt man Fahrlässig.
> Das hat nichts mit Pech, sondern mit Blödheit und Ignoranz zu tun.


 
Das kann einem auf befestigten Pisten genauso passieren, dass man über freigewedelte Steine oder gefrorene Stellen fährt und schwer stürzt.  Ich behaupte sogar das auf befestigten Pisten mehr Unfälle passieren als auf unbefestigten Tiefschneepisten.

MfG


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Abductee schrieb:


> Er ist eine ungesicherte Piste befahren, so was nennt man Fahrlässig.
> Das hat nichts mit Pech, sondern mit Blödheit und Ignoranz zu tun.


 

sehe ich genau so 

es solte zur pflicht gehören das jeder der sky fährt auch ne kleine zwangs versicherung abschliesen müsste der z.b gesetzlich versichert ist


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Abductee schrieb:


> Er ist eine ungesicherte Piste befahren, so was nennt man Fahrlässig.
> Das hat nichts mit Pech, sondern mit Blödheit und Ignoranz zu tun.


 
Schonmal nachgedacht das er Extremsportler ist und dir das mit viel Pech auch auf einer gesicherten Piste passieren kann?
Irgentein Politiker ist bei einem Zusammenstoß auf einer *gesicherten* Piste gestorben ( War glaube 2009 )


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was hat der Laberthread mit einen Hardware Internetforum zu run ?


 Usernews =/= Laberthread. 

Ich sehe einfach keinen Bezug zum eigentlichen Themenbereich, so tragisch das Ganze auch ist ... 





DaStash schrieb:


> Bezahlst du denn freiwillig mehr Steuern als du vom Gesetz her musst?


 Ich zahle das, was ich muss, ganz einfach. Zumindest habe ich nicht vor weiterhin "deutsche" Fans mit Merchandise  abzufarmen aber meinen Wohnsitz ins Ausland zu verlegen, weil mir mein  Steuerberater dazu geraten hat. Machen viele unserer "Idole" so, sein  Bruder oder der "Kaiser" ja auch, da braucht man sich dann nicht zu  wundern, dass alle die mehr verdienen so eine Unmoral bei der Steuer an  den Tag legen, wenns die vermeintlichen Helden schon vorleben. Ich kratze bereits an der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze, habe aber auch in Zukunft vor, mein Geld an den deutschen Staat abzuführen. Der treibt zwar auch genug Schindluder damit sowie Dinge, die mir nicht passen, aber der ganze Laden hier wird davon nunmal am Laufen gehalten. Man kann gerne über die Verteilung der Last und die Ausgaben reden, aber sich einfach zu verpissen und sich trotzdem weiter als Deutscher Sportler feiern zu lassen ist für mich Asozial im Quadrat. Wenn er unter Schweizer Flagge fahren würde, wäre ich sofort still, aber nein ...


----------



## IqpI (30. Dezember 2013)

Moralapostel: wenn jemand weniger Anteil nimmt als andere, dann ist das doch deren Sache? Gerade wenn es um einen Menschen geht, den vermutlich niemand hier persönlich gut kennt, ist eine gewisse Distanz normal. 
Er war zu schnell um kontrolliert zu fahren (habs heute selber erlebt, das Knie tut noch immer weh), er war abseits befestigter Pisten, bei denen man sich sicher sein kann auf Steine zu treffen. Er war sich des Risikos bewusst, er hat sich bewusst zu seiner Abfahrt entschieden und die Geschwindigkeit gab ihm vermutlich einen kick. 
Wieso also darf man darüber nicht kritisch denken ohne negativ hingestellt zu werden? 
Also bitte, eine Person löst (mal wieder) mehr Trauer aus als viele sterbende in anderen Ländern. Und warum? Weil unser schumi berühmt war und die Geschichte hier groß in den Medien gebracht wird.

Trotz all meiner kritischen Sichtweisen, gut Besserung schumi!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> es solte zur pflicht gehören das jeder der sky fährt auch ne kleine zwangs versicherung abschliesen müsste der z.b gesetzlich versichert ist


 
Und was ist mit denen, die Fahrrad fahren?
Ich würde annehmen, dass mehr Leute beim Fahrrad fahren sterben als beim Ski fahren.
Beim Autofahren sterben auch welche, ebenfalls zwangsversichern?
Was ist mit dem Reinigen der Fenster zu Hause? Dabei sterben eine Menge Hausfrauen. Also auch extra versichern?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

@Ruler:
Du zahlst also aktuell brav deine Steuern und hast auch vor das bei zu behalten.
Aber würdest du wenn du so reich wärst wie er tatsächlich noch dein Geld hier versteuern. Bei einem Spitzensteuersatz von knapp unter 50%? Das ist beinahe die Hälfte, würdest du dir das echt wegnehmen lassen?
Sei mal ganz ehrlich.

Ja es ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt die feine Art, aber mir wär das egal. Ich wär schneller weg als die Merkel "alternativlos" sagen kann.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich zahle das, was ich muss, ganz einfach.


 
Und genau das macht er auch. Wenn dich das stört das er nach geltenem Recht wie du ja auch handelt, dann musst du dich entsprechend bei der Politik beschweren. Ich bin ja auch dafür das Deutsche generell egal welcher Wohnsitz besteht Steuern zahlen, siehe USA aber CDU, CSU und FDP haben/ hatten was dagegen, sollte man entsprechend nicht wählen, wenn man das nicht beführwortet.

MfG


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



john201050 schrieb:


> @Ruler:
> Du zahlst also aktuell brav deine Steuern und hast auch vor das bei zu behalten.
> Aber würdest du wenn du so reich wärst wie er tatsächlich noch dein Geld hier versteuern. Bei einem Spitzensteuersatz von knapp unter 50%? Das ist beinahe die Hälfte, würdest du dir das echt wegnehmen lassen?
> Sei mal ganz ehrlich.
> ...


 

Wenns nach einigen Parteien ginge wäre der Steuersatz bei 100%.
Niemand gibt freiwillig mehr Steuern als er müsste darin hast du recht.


Wenn Schumacher überlebt braucht er sein Geld auf jeden Fall , weil er vermutlich ein Pflegefall wird.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Ich sags mal so, unser Micha ist immer ein Speedjunkie gewesen und solche Leute scheuen meist keine neuen Herausforderungen/Beschränkungen, ob nun beruflich oder privat. Jetzt hat es ihn wirklich sehr ernst erwischt und er ringt mit dem Tode, Extremsportler (wie er es nun einmal ist) sind solchen Unfallrisiken halt immer ausgesetzt und meist wissen sie das auch. Trotzdem machen sie weiter (jedem das seine) und sicher ist auch, das man(n) auch nach dem aufstehen tot umfallen kann...

Natürlich wünsche ich ihm und seiner Familie alles Gute und hoffe, das er es bestmöglich übersteht

Gruß


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



john201050 schrieb:


> @Ruler:
> Du zahlst also aktuell brav deine Steuern und hast auch vor das bei zu behalten.
> Aber  würdest du wenn du so reich wärst wie er tatsächlich noch dein Geld  hier versteuern. Bei einem Spitzensteuersatz von knapp unter 50%? Das  ist beinahe die Hälfte, würdest du dir das echt wegnehmen lassen?
> Sei mal ganz ehrlich.
> ...


 Kurzum: Ja. Ich zahle bereits als Single in  Steuerklasse I mit einem ordentlichen Einkommen ziemlich viel in die  Steuerkasse ein, und das wird die nächsten Jahre immer mehr werden. Wird  niemals in die Gefilde des Herrn Sch. steigen - klar. Im Gegensatz zu  denen konzentriere ich mich aber auf das was ich habe, bzw. das was nach  dem Steuern zahlen mir noch alles bleibt, statt über den Teil zu  jammern, den ich abzuführen habe, und mit dem ich mich am Funktionieren  unseres Staates zu beteiligen habe. Eigentum verpflichtet, steht im Grundgesetz. Würde jeder mit Geld die Kurve kratzen, könnten wir den Laden hier dicht machen, das ist die pure Gier und nix weiter. Ich sehe die Gier jeden Tag bei mir  auf der Arbeit, ich berate diese Leute sogar, und glaub mir: So werde  ich niemals. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau das macht er auch. Wenn dich das stört das er nach geltenem Recht wie du ja auch handelt, dann musst du dich entsprechend bei der Politik beschweren. Ich bin ja auch dafür das Deutsche generell egal welcher Wohnsitz besteht Steuern zahlen, siehe USA aber CDU, CSU und FDP haben/ hatten was dagegen, sollte man entsprechend nicht wählen, wenn man das nicht beführwortet.
> 
> MfG


 Von kaputten/gewollt löchrigen Gesetzen zu profitieren ist das eine, aktiv in ein anderes Land auszuwandern ist da schon was anderes und imo eine Stufe drüber. Wie gesagt: Würde er unter Schweizer Flagge Sport betreiben, gäbe es kein Problem, wie er als Schweizer aber weiter bei den deutschen Fans anbiedert jagt mir einen ekeligen Schauer über den Rücken. Und das der Steuerflüchtling hier auch noch verteidigt wird. Das Geld, das er da mitgenommen hat fehlt hierzulande.


----------



## stoepsel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Für mich ist er ein Kindheitsidol gewesen und auch ein nicht nur sportliches Vorbild. Deshalb bin ich schon sehr betroffen.
> Zum zweiten Punkt, die Erde hat doch schon mit 7.000.000.000 Menschen zu kämpfen, wenn es diese natürliche Auslese nicht geben würde, würden die Probleme übermächtig werden. Klingt hart, ist aber so.



Diese Themen gehen völlig an dieser Sache hier vorbei - trotzdem ist das Verhungern von so vielen Menschen mit grösster Sicherheit kein naturelles Problem sondern von uns Industriestaaten und u.a. von der Katholischen Kirche verursacht! Natürliche Auslese sieht anders aus...

Selektion (Evolution)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> , wie er als Schweizer aber weiter bei den deutschen Fans anbiedert jagt mir einen ekeligen Schauer über den Rücken. Und das der Steuerflüchtling hier auch noch verteidigt wird. Das Geld, das er da mitgenommen hat fehlt hierzulande.



Nur weil er die Schweizer Staatsbürgerschaft hat ist er kein Schweizer er ist als Deutscher geboren und er bleibt Deutscher.

Wo fehlt in Deutschland Geld ? Es ist viel Geld da aber es wird nicht genutzt !


----------



## jamie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur weil er die Schweizer Staatsbürgerschaft hat ist er kein Schweizer er ist als Deutscher geboren und er bleibt Deutscher.
> 
> Wo fehlt in Deutschland Geld ? Es ist viel Geld da aber es wird nicht genutzt !


 
Daher auch die hohe Staatsverschuldung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



jamie schrieb:


> Daher auch die hohe Staatsverschuldung.


 
Du weißt schon dass es kein Land ohne Staatsschulden gibt oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass es kein Land ohne Staatsschulden gibt oder ?


 
die Höhe der Staatsschulden ist völlig unwichtig, aber das ist ein Thema, das woanders erörtert werden sollte.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur weil er die Schweizer Staatsbürgerschaft hat ist er kein Schweizer er ist als Deutscher geboren und er bleibt Deutscher.
> 
> Wo fehlt in Deutschland Geld ? Es ist viel Geld da aber es wird nicht genutzt !


 Es wird schon "genutzt".
Leider teils für vollkommen unnötige Sachen zum Fenster raus geschmissen. Aber selbst Geld verbrennen ist noch nutzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Was hat Geld oder Steuerflüchtling hier zu suchen? Für das was er geleistet bzw. erreicht hatte ist er halt eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens. Aus diesem Grund steht er halt eher im Interesse der Medien als ein Peter P. der sich beim Pinkeln den Piephahn abschlägt mit der Klobrille. Diese Art zu Leben ist halt der derzeitige Zeitgeist, immer auf der Suche nach dem Kick. Er war halt zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kurzum: Ja. Ich zahle bereits als Single in  Steuerklasse I mit einem ordentlichen Einkommen ziemlich viel in die  Steuerkasse ein, und das wird die nächsten Jahre immer mehr werden. Wird  niemals in die Gefilde des Herrn Sch. steigen - klar. Im Gegensatz zu  denen konzentriere ich mich aber auf das was ich habe, bzw. das was nach  dem Steuern zahlen mir noch alles bleibt, statt über den Teil zu  jammern, den ich abzuführen habe, und mit dem ich mich am Funktionieren  unseres Staates zu beteiligen habe. Eigentum verpflichtet, steht im Grundgesetz. Würde jeder mit Geld die Kurve kratzen, könnten wir den Laden hier dicht machen, das ist die pure Gier und nix weiter. Ich sehe die Gier jeden Tag bei mir  auf der Arbeit, ich berate diese Leute sogar, und glaub mir: So werde  ich niemals.


 
Ich schätze deine Beitrage ja sehr, aber das kauf ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## Rollora (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Duvar schrieb:


> Seitdem er weg ist, schaue ich gar kein Formel 1 mehr.
> Er ist einfach ein ganz besonderer Mensch, sehr bodenständig, fern ab von Skandalen und ein Vorbild-Sportler.
> So ein shice man...


sorry, das ist eine sehr schmale Sichtweise.
3 seiner 7 Titel hat er mit offensichtlichem Betrug geholt (Hill absichtlich abgeschossen, bleibt im Quali in der Kurve stehen usw), er war immer Schummel-Schumi usw usf.
Er war zwar in den Interviews bodenständig aber privat sehr arrogant.

Es ist trotzdem tragisch, dass das passiert ist, keine Frage.

Und bei seiner Rückkehr habe ich- obwohl er mir nicht sympatisch war, aber toller Fahrer war er ja trotzdem- mir gewünscht er holt Titel nummer 8 noch, nur um es den Kritikern zu zeigen.


----------



## Klutten (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Da hier seitenweise Offtopic-Diskussionen über Steuerbetrügereien und/oder auch massenweise Flameposts geschrieben werden, geht es jetzt in der Rumpelkammer weiter. Angesichts der Relevanz (Person des öffentlichen Lebens) wurde der Thread ja noch als User-News geduldet, aber damit ist jetzt leider Schluss! Eine Säuberung kommt leider angesichts der sehr umfangreichen Beiträge nicht in Frage.


----------



## jamie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass es kein Land ohne Staatsschulden gibt oder ?


 
Auch wenn das Off-Topic wird noch mal ganz kurz: 
Das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Ich wollte nur Deine Behauptung ad absurdum führen. 
Denn Du sagtest sinngemäß, dass es genug Geld gäbe, dies aber nicht genutzt wird. Darauf konterte ich mit der Staatsverschuldung, die es ja nicht geben dürfte, wenn genug Geld da wäre (und dies nicht einmal genutzt wird, sondern rumliegt).


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Gibt es eigentlich aktuelle Informationen bzw. ist er noch in Lebensgefahr ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

So wie es aussieht ist derzeitig keine Änderung in Sicht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die Fahrrad fahren?
> Ich würde annehmen, dass mehr Leute beim Fahrrad fahren sterben als beim Ski fahren.
> Beim Autofahren sterben auch welche, ebenfalls zwangsversichern?
> Was ist mit dem Reinigen der Fenster zu Hause? Dabei sterben eine Menge Hausfrauen. Also auch extra versichern?


 

dieses thema wurde schon von der politik aufgegriffen was sky fahrer betrifft nicht umsonst wie ich meine


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Dezember 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich aktuelle Informationen bzw. ist er noch in Lebensgefahr ?



Heute um 11 Uhr soll es nochmal eine Pressekonferenz geben, die soll auch wieder wie gestern bei einigen Sendern übertragen werden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Laut Radio liegt er unverändert im künstlichen Komma.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> dieses thema wurde schon von der politik aufgegriffen was sky fahrer betrifft nicht umsonst wie ich meine


 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das ungerecht wäre und somit nicht durchsetzbar ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> dieses thema wurde schon von der politik aufgegriffen was sky fahrer betrifft nicht umsonst wie ich meine


 
Sry  Aber sind Sky Fahrer nicht Astronauten?


----------



## Alte-Schule (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Was Hier einige von sich geben ist unter aller Sau, kein Wunder warum das Forum nur noch Lame ist!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Sry  Aber sind Sky Fahrer nicht Astronauten?



Nein, das würde nur passieren wenn Raketen einen Zündschlüssel bräuchten. Musste auch erst kurz grübeln das Ski gemeint war


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ja nu, ist ein freies Forum wie die Meinungsäußerung auch, daher trifft nicht jeder Kommentar ins Schwarze


----------



## AeroX (31. Dezember 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich aktuelle Informationen bzw. ist er noch in Lebensgefahr ?



Hab grad gelesen das er ne zweite OP hatte und es ihm LEICHT besser gehen würde..


----------



## wheeler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

laut bloed hatte er die schon vorgestern,also muss man das nicht glauben.das sind ja auch berichterstatter und keine reporter bei denen


----------



## StefanStg (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

Schaue es gerade an. Die Ärzte sagten das Schumacher heute Nacht eine zweite OP hatte. Es geht ihn aber leicht besser


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

@wheeler
 Das hatten sie aber gerade in der Pressekonferenz gesagt die bei RTL übertragen und übersetzt wurde.


----------



## wheeler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Michael Schumacher kämpft um sein Leben*

ja,ab ich auch gesehen,somit ist das zumindest bestaetigt.hab hier nur leider zur zeit kein deutsches tv


----------

